# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Hướng dẫn giấu số trên Mobifone

## nhungdo

Thủ thuật này tuy hơi củ nhưng mình post lên cho bạn nào chưa bik cách đăng ký và sử dụng như thế nào. Tuy nhiên k đc lạm dụng cái này nhìu nha
Cách 1: Soạn tin: Clir + gửi 9234. Như vậy là bạn đăng ký rồi. Nếu mún gọi giấu số đến số 090****** thì bạn làm như sau: bấm 111090***x và bấm nút gọi
Cách 2: bấm #31#090***x 
*Lưu ý: cái này sử dụng trên thuê bao trả sau
*

----------

